# [ODMP] Smith County Constable's Office - Precinct 4, Texas ~ June 7, 2006



## Guest (Jun 7, 2006)

A Constable with the Smith County Constable's Office - Precinct 4 was killed in the line of duty on June 7, 2006

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=18327*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .






















Constable Dale Geddie 
*Smith County Constable's Office - Precinct 4
Texas*
End of Watch: Wednesday, June 7, 2006

Biographical Info
*Age:* 46
*Tour of Duty:* Not available
*Badge Number:* Not available

Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Wednesday, June 7, 2006
*Weapon Used*: Rifle
*Suspect Info:* Shot and killed

Constable Geddie was shot and killed while responding to a domestic disturbance call with a deputy from the Smith County Sheriff's Department. The male subject opened fire on both officers, fatally wounding Constable Geddie and wounding the deputy.

The suspect barricaded himself in the home for several hours before being shot and killed by other officers as he emerged from the home holding a firearm.

Constable Geddie had served as the elected constable for Precinct 4 for 6 months and had previously served as a deputy for the Smith County Sheriff's Department.

Agency Contact Information
Smith County Constable's Office - Precinct 4
P. O. Box 318
Winona, TX 75792

Phone: (903) 877-3119

* _Please contact the agency for funeral information_

*»* Be the first to leave a Reflection*»* Leave a Reflection*»* List all officers from this agency*»* Update this memorial*»* Printer friendly view


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Officer and suspect killed after standoff in Texas*
The Associated Press

*








Smith County Constable Dale Geddie and Deputy Daniel Leon were injured in a standoff in Tyler, Texas, on Wednesday. Geddie died as a result of the incident. View the Slideshow (AP Photo/Smith County Sheriff's Office)TYLER*, Texas- A man shot and killed a constable and injured a deputy responding to a domestic disturbance call Wednesday before officers killed him, authorities said.

Constable Dale Geddie, 45, was killed, and Smith County sheriff's deputy Daniel Leon, 34, was in surgery, said Tyler police spokesman Don Martin.

Officers shot Joseph Earl Walsh, 52, after he emerged from a house where he was holed up for about two hours, Martin said. Walsh's wife and child walked out of the house during the standoff.

Officials had been negotiating with Walsh, said Jean Dark, spokeswoman for the Texas Department of Public Safety.

"At some point, he exited the residence carrying a weapon and made threatening advances toward the officers," Dark said. "They, in turn, took appropriate action."

Federal, state and local officers surrounded the house and snipers were positioned in the area after the officers' shootings. Some neighbors were evacuated, and others were told to stay inside their homes away from doors and windows.








_Copyright 2006 Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten, or redistributed_


----------

